# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 27 يونيو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الأحد 27/6/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

الصدى

الاتحاد يعلن لجنة العضوية غدا و"الصدى" تكشف الاسماء 
سوداكال يتعاقد مع مدرب فرنسي بعد الاطاحة به والشرطة تحسم الفوضى اليوم 
المريخ يكتسح اكوبام حلفا برباعية والكندو يؤكد مباشرة مهامة اليومية

الأحمر الوهاج 

مجلس المريخ يدعو الجماهير لحضور كنس اثار الدمار
فضائح تاريخية لبعثة الممتخب بالدوحة
الاخمر يعانق حلفا شوقا وفنا وانتصارا باهرا .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يمطر شباك أكوبام برباعية 

  من استاد حلفا لمباراة المريخ وأكوبام



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

في مباراة شهدت إضاعة العديد من الفرص.

نجح المريخ في تحقيق فوزٍ ثمينٍ على أكوبام بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل، ضمن دور الـ”16â€³من منافسات كأس السودان، السبت.




وسجّل أهداف المريخ كلٍ من الجزولي نوح”53â€³، والسماني الصاوي”57â€³، التاج يعقوب”66â€³,توني أدجو”84â€³.
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ إلى ربع نهائي كأس السودان باكتساح أكوبام
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء

تأهل  فريق المريخ لدور الثمانية من بطولة  كأس السودان، عقب فوزه الكاسح امس السبت، على مضيفه فريق أكوبام ممثل مدينة حلفا الجديدة بشرق السودان،  بنتيجة (4-0).

وانتهى الشوط الأول بتعادل  الفريقين من دون أهداف.

وفي  شوط اللعب الثاني تمكن المريخ من افتتاح النتيجة عبر الجزولي نوح في  الدقيقة 55 وأضاف السماني الصاوي الثاني في الدقيقة 57 من ركلة جزاء، إثر  مخالفة ارتكبت مع محمد هاشم التكت.

وفي الدقيقة 80 أضاف التاج يعقوب الهدف الثالث للمريخ، وأكمل المهاجم النيجيري توني إيدجوماريجوي رباعية المريخ في آخر الدقائق. 

وتأهل لدور الثمانية من مسابقة كأس السودان امس السبت، أيضا الأهلي الخرطوم بعد فوزه على الأمل عطبرة (2/0)، وذلك بستاد حليم/شداد.



أحرز هدفي الأهلي الخرطوم كل من أحمد خليفة وعلي أوريان.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“المريخ” يكتسح “أكوبام” برباعية في الكأس.
 





تأهل “المريخ” إلى دور الثمانية من بطولة كأس السودان بعد تخطي خصمه  “أكوبام حلفا” بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت امس السبت على  أرضية ملعب “حلفا الجديدة”.

وجاءت جميع أهداف المباراة في الحصّة الثانية، حيث تناوب على تسجيلها كل  من : “الجزولي نوح” و”السماني الصاوي من ركلة جزاء”، و”التاج يعقوب،  والنيجيري توني أودجو”.
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور :



جماهير هادرة تحاصر بعثة المريخ عند خروحها من الملعب

Hisham Abdalsamad 


هكذا حاصرت جماهير المريخ بحلفا الجديدة بص اللاعبين بعد نهاية المباراة والقت التحية وهتفت بأسماء اللاعبين والبعثة وجدت صعوبة كبيرة في الخروج من الملعب 


جماهير الزعيم في كل بقعة من الوطن تعشق فريقها حد الجنون وتستحق أن تري نجومها علي الدوام 

شكرا صفوة حلفا الجديدة وشكرا جماهير الزعيم بالشرق الحبيب

نادي الشعب قولا وفعلا











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رقم قياسي جديد




الدخل 5 مليار

والمريخ يتنازل عن نصيبه لبطل حلفا للمعاملة الطيبه وحسن الضيافة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل.. مجلس المريخ يسلم شرطة الولاية خطاب استلام النادي ويدعو الجماهير لحضور الاستلام






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحطم رقما قياسيا في عدم الخسارة في الممتاز




سودان مورنينغ
#ووااوواا
حطم المريخ رقما قياسيا في عدم الخسارة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وبنهاية مباراة الفريق مع حي العرب بورتسودان امس الأربعاء التي كسبها الأحمر بهدف السماني الصاوي يكون الفريق قد اكمل ظ£ظ£ مباراة في الدوري دون أن يتذوق طعم الخسارة، وتعود اخر خسارة للفرقة الحمراء في الممتاز الي فبراير من العام الماضي أمام الأهلي شندي، وخاض الفريق بعدها ظ،ظ  مباريات بعد جائحة كورونا، وادي ظ،ظ§ مباراة في النسخة الحالية من المسابقة وظ¤ مباريات بعد مباراته أمام الأهلي شندي في تلك النسخة التي خسر فيها أمام نمور دار جعل. 

ـ وامضي المريخ نحو عام كامل وأربعة أشهر دون خسارة في بطولة الدوري. 
ـ ووفقا للصراعات الإدارية الطاحنة والظروف العصيبة التي يمر بها الفريق فإن عدم قبول الخسارة كل تلك الفترة يعد انجازا بكل المقاييس،. ويدين أبناء القلعة الحمراء بالفضل الخبرة الهائلة والروح القتالية العالية وموهبة ومهارة اللاعبين الذين قدموا مستويات مميزة لا تتوافق مع عدم الإعداد طوال ظ£ سنوات ولا مع عدم الاستقرار الفني والابتعاد فترات طويلة عن ملعبهم، وحتى بعد العودة مؤخرا فإن أرضية الملعب حالت دون تقديمهم لافضل ما عندهم غير انهم حققوا الأهم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
بمناسبة عودة المريخ إلى حلفا بعد (ظ¢ظ¤) سنة




أمطرت سماء المدينة حباً وعشقاً للمريخ ورابط طلاب المدارس حول فندق الملتقى لمشاهدة النجوم 

حملتنا بعض الجماهير على الأعناق واكتشفنا أنها شبهتنا بزبكو ونميري..!

*أبوعاقله أماسا*
* دائماً ما ترتبط رحلات المريخ الخارجية والداخلية بأحداث وتفاصيل تأبى إلا وأن تتشبث بجدار الذاكرة، كماهو الحال لرحلة الفريق التأريخية إلى مدينة حلفا الجديدة ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ§، وكانت مناسبتها مباراة الذهاب في كأس السودان في مراحلها القومية، في ذلك الموسم الذي كسر الملل عند المريخاب، وبث روح البطولة من جديد، وثمة إستقرار كانت ملامحه قد عادت إلى الفريق بعد موسم الرمادة، رغم ان الصراعات الإدارية كانت تضرب المجلس وتقسمه إلى ثلاثة كيمان، المجموعة الأولى كانت تضم الحجاج بجانب محمد إلياس محجوب نائب الرئيس ماهل أبوجنه، بينما شكل السكرتير عصام الحاج لنفسه جبهة أطلقوا عليها مجموعة البركة، وانتحت المعارضة التي كانت تقودها النهضة وقتها زاوية قصية.

*رحلة حلفا الجديدة*

وضعت القرعة المريخ في مواجهة مريخ حلفا في دور الظ،ظ¦، وكانت زيارة تأريخية، تعين على الفريق أن يستغل بص (النيسان) الذي كان يسيطر على سفريات الولايات وقتها، ولأن مدينة حلفا الجديدة العاشقة المولهة بالمريخ كانت وقتها من المدن التي تغادر المنافسات القومية مبكراً لم تتح للفريق زيارتها لعشرات السنين، اللهم إلا زيارة في بواكير نشأة المدينة المهجرة من الشمال لم تكن ذات زخم، وحكى عنها الراحل جاد الله خير السيد الذي كان عضواً في بعثة المريخ، وأذكر انه حكى لنا صولاته في ملاعب المدينة مع فريق منها أعتقد انه حي العرب ما لم تخني الذاكرة.

*إستقبال تأريخي*

كعادة المدن الولائية مع ثنائي القمة، فتحت حلفا ذراعيها للمريخ وعانقته من كوبري (ظ¦) قبالة مدينة خشم القربة، وزفوا الفريق إلى المدينة عبر الطريق الترابي الرابط بين كوبري (ظ¦) والمدينة لمسافة متربة ومغبرة.. وخرجت المدينة عن بكرة أبيها لتلافي الأبطال وتحتفي بالبعثة التي حلت بفندق الملتقي في قلب المدينة وسوقها الكبير، ووضعت إستراحة بنك النيلين الملاصق للفندق تحت إمرة البعثة، فكانت من نصيب الجهاز الفني والبعثة الإعلامية.

*زيارتي الأولى*

بالنسبة لي كانت زيارتي الأولى لمدينة حلفا الجديدة، كنت متحمساً، ومع ذلك كنت أشد تحفظاً ولم أرافق الفريق في البص المقل للبعثة رغم أنها كانت رحلة مصالحة، فتحركت لوحدي عبر السوق الشعبي لأقضي ليلة مع قريب لي بالقضارف، ثم واصلت في اليوم التالي لأوصل المدينة حوالي الحادية عشرة صباحاً، ولأن الطريق الترابي كان أقسى من رياح الهبباي في ذروته، وصلت وكأنني زحفت على ظهر الترعة، معفرا ومغبراً لا تكاد تبين ملامحي، لذلك تحاشيت الوصول إلى مقر إقامة البعثة بفندق الملتقي، واخترت إحدى الفنادق الجديدة.. أعتقد إسمه (الزهران) أو (الظهران).. وحجزت لنفسي غرفة حتى أغير مظهري وأبدل ما كنت أرتديه من ملابس، ومن ثم أذهب لمقابلة أفراد البعثة الذين استقبلوني بحفاوة، وبعض المداعبات، ولكن تعليق شيخ الدين عبدالعزيز (الشبح) كان طريفاً عندما لمحني وأنا في كامل نظافتي، وكأنني مقيم بالمدينة فسألني مندهشاً: *إنت ما جايي من السودان والا شنو؟*.. فضحك الجميع وكانت من قفشات ذلك اليوم.

*شيخ الدين الشبح*

كان من النجوم المنضمين حديثاً من مريخ الثغر وقتها، ولكنه إندمج سريعاً في الفريق بروحه المرحة والدعابة الحاضرة، وهو لاعب وسط متقدم وصانع ألعاب ماهر لم ينل فرصة كافية في المريخ تليق بموهبته، فتم شطبه بعد فترة وجيزة، والطريف في الأمر أن بعض الأدعياء قالوا أنه (عجوز)... ولكنه واصل نشاطه على مستوى الدرجة الأولى والتأهيلي حتى الموسم قبل الماضي بالأبيض..!  

*حلفا تمطر حباً أحمر*
لم أجد في حياتي عشقاً يموج ويمشي كما حب أهل حلفا للمريخ، ويومها شاهدنا المواطنين وطلاب المدارس الإبتدائية والثانويات يرابطون حول فندق الملتقى ويحيطون به إحاطة السوار بالمعصم، على أيام لم تكن فيها هواتف ذكية ولا صور سيلفي.. وظلت تلك الحالة بالساعات الطوال وتدريبات الفريق تشهد حضوراً أنيقاً.

*أنا وزيكو والجيلاني ونميري أحمد سعيد*

من الطرائف العالقة بالأذهان والعصية على النسيان أنني كنت برفقة الزميل نصر الدين الجيلاني، خرجنا من إستراحة بنك النيلين ومتوجهين إلى فندق الملتقى، عندما هجمت علينا مجموعة من الجماهير الشغوفة بلامقدمات وأرادت ان ترفعنا على الأعناق، ولم تفلح توسلاتنا في إثنائهم، وفهمت بعد ذلك أنهم يعتقدون أنني كابتن الفريق منتصر الزاكي (زيكو).. أما صديقي الجيلاني فقد كان نميري أحمد سعيد رغم أنفه وقد كانا من نجوم الصف الأول بلامنازع...!!
المهم أنه وبعد أن عبرنا أمواج الجماهير دون إقناع إحد بأننا صحفيين ولسنا من اللاعبين إكتشفت أنني كنت أرتدي زياً رياضياً أخضر اللون والقميص مرقم بالرقم (ظ،ظ¤) الذي كان يرتديه زيكو، ومع قليل الشبه الذي بيني وصديقي زيكو كان من الصعب إقناعهم بالحقيقة..

*مصطفى تتوبه*

في تلك المباراة بين المريخ وشقيقه مريخ حلفا، كانت التحذيرات من مهاجم الفريق مصطفى تتويه بصورة أرعبت الفريق العاصمي، وبالفعل كان تتويه مميزاً، فانتقل إلى الأهلي العاصمي في ذلك الموسم ولكنه لم يجد حظه من النجاح كما كنا نتوقع..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
شعب المريخ المحتار 

 أعجب جدا والله للذين يهللون  لقرار الاتحاد العام الأخير والقاضي بإقصاء رئيس المريخ آدم سوداكال، وتحويله للجنة الانضباط، وتكليف الجناح المتمرد بقيادة الكندو وأسد بتسيير أمور النادي الأحمر، حتى الخامس من سبتمبر المقل وقت قيام الجمعية العمومية.
ويأتي بلا مواربة أو خداع استعجابي، لأن القرار قبيح ولا يليق باتحاد عام، بل ولا اتحاد فرغي في قرية فرعية، وكمان لأنه أقصا سيء وأتى بأسوأ وأقبح من المخلوف.
قلنا قبلا أنه من حق شعب المريخ الاعتراض على عمل المجلس وبالذات آدم سوداكال وهذا أمر مألوف ومقبول بل مطلوب وبإلحاح، حتى تعتدل الصور المقلوبة وتسير الأمور كما ينبغي.
وهنا أسأل أولئك الذين يهللون بلا وعي وينططون بلا هدي ، لهذا القرار المبتور والممحوق، ما الفرق بين أسد والكندو وسوداكال، أم أن الأمر غيط وتشفي والرغبة فقط في التبديل الغير سليم ولا قويم ؟
 كان أمر التهليل سيكون مقبولا لو أن الاتحاد قرر إعفاء كل المجلس وتعيين لجنة تطبيع لمدة شهرين، وبعدها تقوم الجمعية العمومية، ولكن كونه يقلع الرأس وينصب من يعادونه لأشياء ذاتية لا علاقة لها بمصلحة النادي ، فهذا ما لا ينبغي أن يجد القبول من شعب المريخ.
ونسأل الاتحاد العام وكذلك شعب المريخ المحتار والمغلوب على أمره، ما هي قدرات الكندو وعلي أسد المالية والفكرية لتسير النادي لهذه الفترة؟ وما هي الضمانات التي تجعلكم تهللون لغياب سوداكال ليتوهط هذا الثنائي العاجز؟
مهما كان في سوداكال من سوء وخطأ ، فهو أفضل من بقية المجلس وبالذات هذا الثنائي أسد والكندو، فسوداكال رجل عنده مال ويدفع بالدولار الحار، ولديه استشارات تعينه على تقديم عملا مقبولا وناجحا، كما تابع الكافة تعاقداته من المدربين واللاعبين.
الرأي عندي هو، أن سوداكال أفضل من كثيرين ، لأنه ثبت ولم يتململ رغم العداء الغير أخلاقي من البعض وأنه لم يتحدث يوما واحدا عن الاستقالة ، وقابل كل هذه الحملات بثبات الرجال الصناديد الأقوياء.
وهو عندي أقوى وأفضل من  كل أعضاء مجلسه الحاليين، بالإضافة لأفضليته على الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني الذي هرب وزاغ وقت الحاجة والحارة، ومن قبله طارق سيد المعتصم ومن قبله الراحل قريش ومن قبله عبد الصمد محمد عثمان ، وثلة من الأولين وثلة من الآخرين، وكل هذا وسوداكال ثابت ثبات الجبال الراسيات.
صحيح يمكن للاتحاد العام أن يصدر القرارات ولكنه هل يستطيع أن يقوم بالعمل الإداري داخل النادي، ومن قبل حدث نفس هذا السيناريو عندما تم تعين لجنة تسيير للنادي برئاسة محمد الشيخ مدني والراحل هاشم الزبير، ورغم الاتصال بالشرطة لم يستطع ود الشيخ ورفاقه استلام النادي والمكتب التنفيذي.
ونسأل بروف شداد ومن خلفه اللواء عامر، كيف تقصون رجلا له مديونية مالية عظيمة لذاته، وكذلك ديون ألتزم بها لجهات أخرى ، فكيف تقلعه بدون ترتيب أوضاع وتسليم وتسلم، وكيف يكون الحال لو تقدمت هذه الجهات بشكاوي.
أم أن الثنائي المتمرد له القدرة والكفاءة على الالتزام بهذه الأموال، وأنه سيقوم بتصريف الأعمال والأموال، أم انه يسكون مجلس ضرار، لا هم له ولا عمل غير الفشخرة الخربة ، وأنهم استطاعوا خلع رئيسهم ، ومن بعد فليذهب المريخ إلى دار الجحيم. أعوذ بالله؟
خلاصة القول هو، ان الاتحاد سلك مسلكا غير قويم ولا رشيد، ولن يساعد على الاستقرار بالنادي الكبير، وأن الذين أتوا ليخلفوا سوداكال هم أسوأ وأقبح وأكره منه بلا جدال، والمؤسف حقا ذاك الاحتفاء الغريب من بعض الصفوة ، فردة الفعل تجاه هذا الأمر يوضح بجلاء أن شعب المريخ أصبح محتارا في أمره.

ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات

 لا اعتقد أن خلع سوداكال بهذه الطريقة والكيفية فيه مصلحة للنادي أو الكيان.
 للرجل التزامات مالية وتعاقدات و، فلا يمكن أن يذهب بلا ضمان واطمئنان.
 وكيف يقبل الثنائي المتمرد العمل واستلام ناد تحيط المشاكل به من كل جانب.
وما هي خطتهم لتفادي الشكاوى التي قد تواجههم منذ الوهلة الأولى؟
 كنا نريد حقا أن تتناغم الأهداف بين أعضاء المجلس ويواصلون العمل حتى قيام الجمعية العمومية.
 لكن تمسك الثنائي بجمعية الصالة، عقد الأمور وجعلت أمر الالتقاء صعبا وشبه مستحيلا.
لو حقا الثنائي يريد العمل بجانب سوداكال ، لقبل سحب مخرجات جمعيته، وواصل العمل لقيام جمعية أخرى.
 البعض يهتف ضد سوداكال كراهة فقط ، بلا مبرر أو سند.
 عودتنا فئات من جماهير المريخ أنها تحب المعارضة لأجل المعارضة، وما معارضة والي الجمال إلا خير مثال لما وصل إليه الحال.
 العمل الإداري ببلادنا صعب وقاس وبدون مؤسسية، لأجل ذلك نرى التخبط والعشوائية.
 سنشاهد هذا الأسبوع درامة حمراء مثيرة بين سوداكال والثنائي المتمرد، وعامر المضغوط بالعرض والطول.
 وأول هذه الحلقات سيكون استلام الفريق، وتغير موظفيه ابتداءا من مدير الكرة.
 وهناك حلقة مثيرة نشتاق لمتابعتها بشدة ، وهي بين خالدونا والديسكو.
خالد احمد المصطفى من أضعف الإداريين، ولكنه يخبئ كراهة لزميله وصديقه فيما مضى إبراهومة.
 ولا توجد عندنا أدنى مقارنة بين خالدونا والديسكو، فالديسكو له شخصية وله جرأة وله مبادرات، وحقق العديد من النجاحات، وخالدونا شغال هزاز

الذهبيــــــة الأخيـــــرة 

وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ندعو، اللهم أحفظ شعب المريخ المحتار في أمره ، وأهده سبيل الرشاد.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة




د.مزمل ابوالقاسم

الكرت الأحمر.. متأخر

* لم يكن اتحاد الكرة بحاجة إلى تطويل أمد الأزمة المريخية وتعميقها بالتدخل في تفاصيلها ودس أنفه في ملابساتها، بقدر ما كان ملزماً بأن يكف يده عن النادي، ويكتفي بقبول مخرجات الجمعية العمومية التي انعقدت في 27 مارس الماضي، والإقرار بأن مسودة النظام الأساسي التي أجيزت فيها متوافقة مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد، فحسب.
* لو فعل ذلك لما احتاج إلى اتباع نهج الجودية الذي أخفق به في جمع الشتيتين، ولما أطال أمد الأزمة، ولما كان بحاجة إلى استدعاء سوداكال والمجموعة الأخرى، للاجتماع بهم ومحاولة إقناعهم بالعمل كمجموعة واحدة، سيما وأن راعي الضان في الخلا يعلم أن الخلاف الناشب بين المجموعتين أكبر من أن يعالج بفقه الجودية والتحانيس.
* خلاف عميق ومتشعب، اتسع فتقه على الراتق، ووصل مرحلة فتح بلاغات في الشرطة، والاستعانة بالبلاطجة والشبيحة لمنع انعقاد الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة.
* ذكرنا ونكرر أن حل الأزمة المريخية يتم باحترام القانون، والإقرار بأن نادي المريخ عضو مستقل بذاته في الاتحاد العام، وينبغي أن يدير شئونه باستقلالية تامة، وفقاً لنص المادة 17 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
* نعيد ونكرر، المريخ ليس مجرد فريق لكرة القدم، كي يسيطر عليه اتحاد الكرة، ويحدد له هوية من يديرونه.
* المريخ كيان ضخم، ومجتمع كبير تعداد أفراده بالملايين، وهو ناد يضم أنشطة رياضية وثقافية واجتماعية، وعشرة مناشط أخرى بخلاف كرة القدم، وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يبرر سعي اتحاد الكرة لتسمية هوية من يديرونه.
* القرار الذي أفرح المريخاب وأشعرهم بأنهم تخلصوا من أفشل مجلس في تاريخ النادي به عيوب قانونية مؤثرة، أدناها أن الاتحاد ليس مخولاً بتعيين أو إقصاء أي فرد أو مجموعة من إدارة النادي، لأن نظامه الأساسي يمنعه من التدخل في شئون الأعضاء.
* اودرى القرار الأصلي النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام، انتهك حرمة النظام الأساسي الساري لنادي المريخ.
* على الاتحاد أن يكتفي بقبول مخرجات الجمعية الأخيرة، والإقرار بأن مسودة النظام الأساسي التي أجيزت فيها متسقة ومتوافقة مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وتلبي الاشتراطات الواردة فيه.
* ذلك يعني الاعتراف الضمني بمجموعة الستة التي كلفتها الجمعية بإدارة النادي، وعزل سوداكال ومجموعته من المجلس، وقبول خارطة الطريق التي وضعتها الجمعية للمجموعة المكلفة بإدارة النادي.
* كان الاتحاد سيحصل على المحصلة نفسها بطريق أقصر، وسند قانوني قوي، ومعالجة صحيحة للأزمة المعقدة.
* مازلنا على موقفنا الرافض لإشراف الاتحاد على عضوية نادي المريخ، والمستهجن لإسناد أمر الإشراف على الجمعية العمومية المقبلة للجنة الانتخابات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
* حددت الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة للنادي هوية الجهة التي تدير النادي، وكونت لجانه العدلية، وسمت أعضاء لجنة الانتخابات ولجنة الاستئنافات الانتخابية ولجنة الانضباط ولجنة الاستئناف.
* الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ تمثل أعلى سلطة في النادي، ولا توجد أي جهة تمتلك الحق في نقض قراراتها، أو حتى تعديلها.
* لا اتحاد كرة القدم ولا اتحاد السلة ولا اتحاد السباحة ولا اتحاد سائقي البصات السفرية ولا أي اتحاد آخر.
* شئون المريخ تعني المريخاب فحسب.
* مصير المريخ يقرره أعضاء الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ وليس سواهم.
* بالتالي ننتظر من أعضاء لجنة التسيير التي كلفتها الجمعية بإدارة النادي الجلوس مع الاتحاد العام لمراجعته حول تدخلاته السالبة في شأن النادي، والتأكيد على أن أهل المريخ قادرون على إدارة شئونهم بمعزل عن أي وصاية، ومن دون أي تدخل من أي جهة، بما في ذلك اتحاد الكرة.
* الغاية عندنا لا تبرر الوسيلة.
* لو قبلنا تدخل الاتحاد لعزل سوداكال أو سواه فسنقر سابقة بالغة الخطورة في مسيرة النادي الكبير، لأن الاتحاد يستطيع أن يكرر تدخلاته مستقبلاً، لينهي تكليف أي مجلس تنتخبه الجمعية العمومية للنادي.
* ذلك بعد التأكيد على أن عزل سوداكال لم يكن بحاجة إلى قرار من اتحاد الكرة، لأن الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة أقصته عن مجلس إدارة النادي بقرار سليم ومسنود بالقانون.
* نحن لا ننظر للخلاف الحالي بثقب الباب.
* نستشرف آفاق المستقبل، ونريد للمريخ أن يظل مستقلاً بذاته، وقادراً على إدارة شئونه بنفسه، وممتلكاً لقراره في كل الأوقات.
* أما سوداكال فنحسب أنه جنى على نفسه، عندما عزل نفسه عن مجتمع المريخ الكبير، وحاول فرض وصايته على المريخ ليبقى حبيس سجن دكتاتوريته المقيتة، فدفع ملايين المريخاب إلى الاجتهاد لأزاحته عن رئاسة النادي بأي أسلوب.
* انتهى أمد مجلس الخراب في الخامس من شهر أكتوبر الماضي، وكان عليه أن يسلم الراية وينصاع إلى حكم القانون ويكف عن محاولة أخذ النادي رهينة في يده، بما يزدري القانون.
* أكبر أخطاء سوداكال أنه استعان بثلة من الفاشلين، واتخذ من أحد أضعف الإداريين مستشاراً له، فقاده إلى المزيد من الفشل، وأورثه عداوة أعضاء النادي ومجلس إدارة الاتحاد على حد السواء.
* على نفسها جنت براقش، حينما استعانت بمن يشبه البصيرة أم حمد في سوء التدبير، فكان مصيره العزل والإقصاء، بأمر جمعية المريخ العمومية قبل الاتحاد العام.

آخر الحقائق

* كون سوداكال لجنة بقيادة سعادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم، وكلفها بإعداد مسودة النظام الأساسي للمريخ.
* عندما تعارضت نصوص المسودة التي أعدتها اللجنة مع مساعي سوداكال الرامية إلى الاستمرار في حكم النادي تنكر لها، وسعى إلى استبدالها بمسودة القص واللصق القميئة.
* كان من الطبيعي أن يفشل في مسعاه، لأن تمرير تلك المسودة القاصرة المعيبة كان مستحيلاً.
* حكم عليها أعضاء النادي بالإعدام لأنها لا تشبه المريخ ولا تليق به أصلاً.
* لذلك استقرت في مكانها الطبيعي داخل سلة المهملات.
* نصوصها القاصرة التنافرة حكمت عليها بالفناء التام.
* ذهبت إلى مزبلة التاريخ.
* ذكرنا عشرات المرات أن إجازتها مستحيلة، وأنها لن تمر مهما اجتهد صاحبها في فرضها على الزعيم.
* جمعية المريخ العمومية المقبلة ينبغي أن تنعقد بإشراف اللجان التي كونتها جمعية المريخ العمومية الأخيرة.
* نتمنى أن تسعى الجمعية إلى تعديل النظام الأساسي الجديد في أقرب فرصة، كي تعيد الشرط المتعلق بالمؤهل الأكاديمي لعضو المجلس، بعد أن حذفه سوداكال وأقرته اللجنة التي أشرفت على التعديلات.
* عضو مجلس المريخ يشبه عندنا عضو مجلس السيادة، أو عضو مجلس الوزراء.
* يفترض فيه أن يتمتع بمؤهلات أكاديمية عالية المستوى، وخبرة نوعية في الإدارة.
* لا يصح أن تنحصر كل مؤهلات عضو المجلس في إجادة (فك الخط)!
* قرار الاتحاد الأخير لا يعني الأعضاء الذين حاول سوداكال تعيينهم في مجلسه بمعزل عن أي سند من القانون.
* هؤلاء لا اعتبار لهم.
* هم ليسوا محسوبين من ضمن أعضاء المجلس أصلاً كي يشملهم القرار.
* سوداكال ورفيقاه لا يستندون إلى أي شرعية تمكنهم من الاستمرار في إدارة نادي المريخ، ناهيك عن الأعضاء الذين حاولوا فرضهم في المجلس.
* الكرت الأحمر يليق بهم.
* ننصح الأخ مدثر خيري أن يراجع تجربته الإدارية المتعثرة، وأن يبدأها من أسفل السلم الرياضي.
* يمكنه أن يبدأ العمل في روابط الناشئين أو أحد أندية الدرجة الثالثة، كي يتعلم أصول الإدارة الرياضية بطريقة سليمة، ويتدرج في العمل الرياضي بنهج صحيح.
* كذلك ننصحه (إذا سمح لنا) أن يكف عن ادعاء أنه خبير في القانون الرياضي، لأنه ليس قانونياً في الأصل.
* مؤهلاته الأصلية تتعلق بالموجات الصوتية.
* المريخ لا يمتلك معملاً للموجات الصوتية كي يستعين بخدماته.
* تجريته المتعثرة في منصب المدير التنفيذي تؤكد أنه غير مؤهل للعمل في الأندية الكبيرة.
* استحق لقب الإداري الأفشل في تاريخ المريخ.
* ارتكب سوداكال خطأً مكلفاً عندما استعان به بعد أن رفده من منصبه، فقاده إلى المزيد من الفشل.
* شأن المريخ يعني أهل المريخ وحدهم.
* وكيفية حكم المريخ يقررها أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للمريخ.
* آخر خبر: الكرت الأحمر.. متأخر.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يسلم سوداكال قرار ايقافه عن العمل




 سلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سوداكال قرار ايقافه عن العمل
 وكان سودكال قد رفض الرد على مهاتفات الاتحاد ولكن الاخير اوصل قرار الايقاف الى منزل سودكال حتى لا يقوم باي عمل يتعلق بادارة نادي المريخ الى حين مقابلة لجنة الانضباط 
ويتوقع ان يتم عقد اجتماع لجنة الانضباط بسوداكال خلال الايام المقبله"









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
كأس السودان ما بين كلفتة الإتحاد وأعياد حلفا وأبو حمد




â–،  كتب الكثيرون منتقدين منافسة كأس السودان التي ينظمها الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كل عام (وأنا منهم) رغم أن إنتقادي للبطولة المذكورة متمركز حول جزئية محددة وهى التعامل معها بنظام (الكلفتة) في تنظيم مبارياتها وليس بمبدأ الإنتشار الكروي المعمول به في مختلف الإتحادات الكروية في العالم.

â–،  نظام (الكلفتة) الذي ينتهجه الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم هو توجيه قرعة مباريات كأس السودان حتى يلتقي فريقين من نفس المدينة مع بعضهما البعض أو ناديين من ذات الحدود الجغرافية وجهاً لوجه إختصاراٌ للزمن وتقليلاً للمنصرفات.

â–،  فمثلاُ خلال النسخة الحالية وفي دور ال 32 لعب الساهر (نيالا) مع (الهلال الفاشر)، والهلال (الأبيّض) ضد الأهلي (الأبيّض)، والأهلي (الفولة) ضد الهلال (كادوقلي)، وأركويت الخرطوم ضد توتي الخرطوم، والأهلي الخرطوم لعب أمام بدر العيلفون، والشرطة أبو حمد تبارى مع الأهلي مروي، والإتحاد مدني والأهلي مدني.

â–،  لاحظوا للتقسيم الموجّه في القرعة والذي يصر في كل نسخة على (كلفتة) المسابقة وإختصارها إلى أقصى حدود جغرافية ممكنة حتى (لا تكلّف) كثيراً في منصرفاتها مع العلم أن الإتحادات الملحلية بتلك الولايات هى التي تتحمل أعباء التنظيم والإستضافة.

â–،  وليتهم علموا أن زيارة الأندية الكبرى لولايات السودان لها واقع خاص في وجدان عشّاق الكرة بتلك المدن التي تعتبر هذا حدثاً لن يتكرر كثيراً وعيداً كروياً ينتظره العشّاق.

â–،  منافسات الكأس في شتى البقاع يتم التعامل معها بمبدأ (الإنتشار الكروي) وإيصال اللعبة إلى جميع المدن التي تتمع بجغرافية ضئيلة ومنح جماهير تلك البقاع فرصة مشاهدة أكبر أندية البلاد لأنها تمثّل سفيراً كروياً وتضاعف من أواصر التعاضد الكروي والمحبة والإخاء.

â–،  كمثال فقط في بطولة كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي لكرة القدم المشابهة لبطولة كأس السودان لا يوجد أي تمييز أو توجيه للقرعة وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر لعب توتنهام الذي ينشط في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مع فريق (مارين) الذي يلعب في الدرجة (الثامنة) في دور الــ (64) وفي ذات الدور لعب تشيلسي مع فريق (موركامب) من الدرجة الثالثة.

â–،  بتلك المفاهيم كنا نتمنى أن يتم التعامل مع بطولة كأس السودان أن يلعب المريخ والهلال والخرطوم الوطني وجميع أندية الممتاز منذ بداية المنافسة بمختلف مراحلها مع أندية السودان قاطبة (دون تمييز) طالما أن مسماها هو (كأس السودان القومية) وهدفها الأساسي هو الإنتشار وزيادة معدّلات الإرتباط الوجداني باللعبة.

â–،  بالأمس خرجت حلفا الجديدة عن بكرة أبيها لإستقبال الأحمر الوهاج إستقبال الفاتحين عاكسين وجه إنسان هذه المدينة المشرق بعد أن طوّقوا جيد الزعيم بالإستقبال الحافل عند مدخل المدينة عز الهجير ملوّحين برايات فريقهم أكوبام وأعلام معشوقهم المريخ.

â–،  سيروا ضيفهم عبر الطريق المؤدّية إلى المدينة وتقاطروا من كل القرى والأحياء فزيارة المريخ إلى حلفا الجديدة لم تكن الأولى دون شك ولكن غياب بطولة كأس السودان خلال العامين الماضيين وإقتصار نشاط الدوري الممتاز على الخرطوم ضاعف من أشواق معانقة عملاقي الكرة السودانية على أرض الواقع.

â–،  فأبو حمد ذاتها لم تكن إستثناء وسار أهلها وقراها على درب حلفا الجديدة وهى تستقبل الهلال الذي يتأهّب لمواجهة الشرطة أبو حمد في دور الستة عشر من منافسة كأس السودان.

â–،  قمّة السودان نثرت الأفراح في حلفا الجديدة وأبو حمد فالإستقبال المهيب الذي وجده قطبي السودان يعكس مدى تعلّق إنسان هذه البلاد بكرة القدم رغم محنها وآهاتها وسوء تنظيمها.

â–،  زيارة المريخ والهلال لحلفا الجديدة وأبو حمد يفترض أن تمثّل محوراً لدراسة طريقة تنظيم البطولة بالتركيز على أهدافها الإجتماعية أكثر من كونها (منافسة) ومنح جميع ولايات السودان ومدنها وقراها حق متابعة أندية الممتاز عن قرب.

â–،  نسخة كأس السودان (2021) تعتبر النسخة رقم (27) من البطولة التي ألغيت في العام الماضي ولم تنظّم في (2019).

â–،  يعتبر الأحمر أكثر الأندية تحقيقاً للبطولة بـ (15) لقب يليه الهلال بـ (سبعة) ألقاب ثم  الموردة (لقبين) ولقب لكل من (الإتحاد مدني) و (الأهلي شندي).

â–،  الأهلي المصري يستضيف الترجي في مواجهة التأكيد وكايزر شيفس الجنوب إفريقي على موعد مع التاريخ عندما يستضيف الوداد المغربي.

â–،  إنطلاقة دور الستة عشر في اليورو ويلز في مواجهة الدانمارك وإيطاليا أمام النمسا.

â–،  مسار ناري لفرنسا وبلجيكا والبرتغال وإيطاليا وإسبانيا، وإنجلترا وألمانيا في مسار هولندا.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: متى يمتلك السودان إستاداً دولياً؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

اقفلوا باب الفيفا يا عامر

* رفض سوداكال قرارات اللجنة الثلاثية باتحاد الكرة والتي جاءت إثر رفضه لقرارات اجتماع مجلس الاتحاد..
* ورفض سوداكال تنفيذ قرارات اللجنة الثلاثية الصادرة أمس الأول ولا زال يسيطر على النادي.. بل أشرف على رحلة فريق الكرة إلى حلفا الجديدة.. 
* وتسبب جماعته في هزيمة فريق الشباب أمس أمام امبدة.. ولا ندري ماذا حدث من مخاطبات دولية باسم النادي خلال ال48 ساعة الأخيرة..!! 
* طالعنا خبراً عن شكوى من سوداكال لدي الفيفا ضد الاتحاد العام وقراراته وجاء فيها إنه (الرئيس المنتخب) .. وأفاد إن الاتحاد خاطب الجهات الحكومية الشرطة ووزارة الشباب والرياضة وولاية الخرطوم (للتدخل) في شئون نادي المريخ!!
* لا زال سوداكال يعتبر نفسه الرئيس المنتخب رغم أن عمومية 27 مارس أطاحت به ورغم أن فترة مجلسه انتهت قبل تسعة أشهر وبالتحديد في 4 أكتوبر من العام الفائت..
* ولم يعتمد اتحاد الكرة الجمعية العبثية التي جرت في ذلك التاريخ والتي حدث فيها تلاعب كبير في العضوية باقصاء المئات من الأعضاء ثم انعقاد الجمعية بنصاب غير مكتمل.. 
* وقد قام رئيس الاتحاد بتكليف المجلس المنتهية دورته لفترة ستة أشهر لتسيير العمل.. ولكن بسبب طمع سوداكال في السيطرة على النادي وحده بتحريش من ديكتاتور الاتحاد تسبب في شق مجلسه وتخريبه..
* ثم جاءت خارطة طريق الفيفا والملاحظات الكثيفة حول النظام الأساسي لإعادة صياغة النظام وتعديله وقيام جمعية لاجازة النظام المعدل ثم جمعية انتخابية في موعد أقصاه 31 مارس الفائت..
* وبالفعل تمت مراجعة النظام الأساسي وتعديله بواسطة لجنة كونها سوداكال بنفسه وهي لجنة الفريق منصور..
* لكن سوداكال تنصل عن النظام الأساسي المعدل ودخل في خلافات حادة مع مجلسه وحاول الهيمنة والسيطرة على النادي وحده مع عضوين من أسرته وإقصاء ستة من أعضاء المجلس!!
* لم تعبأ مجموعة الستة بعبث وفوضى سوداكال وقامت بإجراءات العضوية حسب القرار الصادر سابقاً من المجلس.. ونجحت في عقد جمعية 21 مارس بحضور ضخم رغم العراقيل والمتاريس التي وضعها سوداكال بمساعدة من حليفيه المعروفين في الاتحاد العام ورغم الاعتداء على الأعضاء بهراوات الشرطة والغاز المسيل..!!
* الجمعية عقدت بحضور ممثلين لاتحاد الكرة وسكرتير اللجنة الأولمبية.. والذين قدموا تقاريراً باعتماد الجمعية ومخرجاتها.. وعلى رأس ذلك انهاء تكليف مجلس سوداكال..
* ولكن عراقيل رئيس الاتحاد وتسويفه للقانون وديكتاتوريته وتغوله على نادي المريخ عطل تنفيذ مخرجات جمعية 27 مارس.. لتضطر مجموعة الستة لتقديم شكوى للفيفا بواسطة المحامي طارق حسن المقيم بزيورخ..
* نجح المحامي طارق حسن في تنوير الفيفا بما يفعله رئيس الاتحاد بل أرسل رسائل قوية وخطيرة للفيفا تحذر من إخفاء المعلومات بشأن قضية نادي المريخ.. فقام المسئولون في الفيفا بمحاصرة رئيس الاتحاد والتضييق عليه.. حتى انتهى الأمر بقرارات اتحاد الكرة الأخيرة والتي رفضها سوداكال..
* قرارات اتحاد الكرة الأخيرة فيها عيوب قانونية فعلى الرغم من أن الاتحاد اعترف بشرعية جمعية 27 مارس واجازتها للنظام الأساسي المعدل.. أخطأ الاتحاد بعدم اجازة كل مخرجات الجمعية مثل إنهاء تكليف مجلس سوداكال وتكوين اللجان العدلية والانتخابية وفي هذا تناقض غير مقبول..
* الاتحاد برر قرار تكليف مجلس التسعة المنتخب لإدارة شئون النادي في هذه المرحلة وقراره بتكوين لجنة عضوية محايدة من الاتحاد وتكليف لجنة انتخابات الاتحاد بالإشراف على انتخابات المريخ برر كل هذا مراعاة للحيادية بين سوداكال وأهل المريخ المناهضين له..
* قرارات الاتحاد التي اريد بها الحياد فتحت ثغرة لسوداكال للطعن فيها باعتبارها تدخل من الاتحاد في شأن المريخ مما يخالف النظام الأساسي للاتحاد وهذا صحيح..
* على الاتحاد ولجنة عامر قفل هذه الثغرة حتى لا ينفذ منها سوداكال للفيفا.. وذلك بتعديل قرارات مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بإعتماد جميع مخرجات جمعية 27 مارس بالكامل.. بما فيها إقصاء الجمعية لمجلس سوداكال وتكوينها للجان العدلية والانتخابية.. والاتحاد منح لجنة عامر كل الصلاحيات في إدارة الأزمة المريخية.. 
* قرارات ومخرجات جمعية 27 مارس يجب أن تكون نافذة بالكامل وهذا حق الجمعية القانوني..
* تدخل الاتحاد وتعطيله لبعض مخرجات الجمعية بمبرر الحيادية انتفى تماماً بعد رفض سوداكال قرارات مجلس الاتحاد..
* وإقصاء اللجنة الثلاثية لسوداكال يتسق مع مخرجات جمعية 27 مارس.. وعليه الأفضل للاتحاد وحتى يتم قفل الثغرات القانونية في قراراته اعتماد جميع مخرجات جمعية 27 مارس بما فيها تكوين اللجان العدلية ولجنة الانتخابات من داخل الجمعية..

زمن إضافي

* جاء في شكوى سوداكال للفيفا إن الاتحاد خاطب الجهات الحكومية الشرطة والوزارة والولاية للتدخل في شأن المريخ.. وهذا أمر مضحك ويدخل في دائرة الكذب والتضليل لأن المخاطبة كانت بصدد عدم تعامل الجهات الحكومية مع سوداكال..
* تتحدث القروبات عن تفكيك مكيفات اسبلت من نادي المريخ ونقلها (منتصف الليل) يوم الخميس بحجة الصيانة!! 
* خسر فريق شباب المريخ أمس أمام أمبدة.. وقالوا إن الفريق الذي تشرف عليه مجموعة سوداكال لم يتدرب لثلاثة أيام..!! على مجلس المريخ المكلف إعادة الحرس القديم لفريق الشباب الإداري والفني فوراً..
* التخريب والتدمير في كل ما يخص نادي المريخ من عقودات وممتلكات ومكاتبات دولية ومحلية وارد جداً.. فعلى المكتب التنفيذي الاسراع للسيطرة على كل ممتلكات المريخ وحراستها اليوم قبل الغد..  
* اقترحنا تعيين الكابتن مازدا كمدير عام للنادي في هذه المرحلة نسبة لاجادته لأربع لغات وعمله كمحاضر في الكاف وخبرته في المعاملات الدولية بجانب خبرته كبانكر كبير.. ويمكن أن يستمر في المنصب حتى بعد الانتخابات.. على أن يكون مصطفى توفيق هو المدير التنفيذي..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• إيطاليا تقصي النمسا وتتأهل لربع نهائي.. الدنمارك تسحق ويلز في طريقها إلى ربع النهائي
• الأهلي يثأر من الترجي ويواصل زحفه.. وكايزر تشيفز يتعادل سلبيا مع الوداد ويتأهل للنهائي 
• الاتحاد الإنجليزي يؤكد: نريد استمرار المدرب ساوثجيت مع المنتخب حتى مونديال 2022
• اليويفا يصدر قرارًا احترامًا للإسلام بسبب بوجبا .. الفار تمنح الأهلي ضربة جزاء أمام الترجي
• الشكوك تحوم حول مشاركة قائد التشيك أمام هولندا .. المدرب الاسباني بينيتيز على أبواب إيفرتون
• جرونينجين: روبين لم يحسم مصيره .. مولر: إصابتي طفيفة لا تعيقني وجاهز للمشاركة امام انجلترا
• هاري كين: لا أتحدث مع توتنهام .. رايس: الانتقالات لن تؤثر على إنجلترا وساوثجيت يريد الانتقام
• جارسيا: لم أتحدث مع كومان وأتمنى استمرار ميسي .. أنشيلوتي: إيطاليا وإنجلترا في نهائي اليورو
• بيل: الهدف الثاني قتل الزخم وأفتخر بشباب ويلز .. دي بور: بلوغ المربع الذهبي نجاح لهولندا
• مدرب بلجيكا: كنت قلقا على هازارد .. لوكاكو: الآن أنا لاعب من الطراز العالمي الأول
• موتينيو: بلجيكا ليست دي بروين فقط .. مارتينيز: صدارة الفيفا لا تعني شيئًا أمام البرتغال
• مدرب التشيك: نريد مفاجأة هولندا .. فيرتونخين: رونالدو ظاهرة وبإمكانه اللعب حتى الأربعين
• مدرب الدنمارك: الدعم بعد واقعة إريكسن وراء تأهلنا .. قمصان: الهدوء أوصلنا لنهائي دوري الأبطال




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #بطولة_أمم_أوروبا  دور ال 16


* هولندا (-- : --) التشيك 18:00  beIN  إستاد بوشكاش


* بلجيكا (-- : --) البرتغال 21:00  beIN  إستاد لا كارتوخا


..................................................  .......

❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  نصف النهائي 


* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر (-- : --) كوتون - الكاميرون
‏ 21:00  beIN  نتيجة الذهاب 2-1


* الرجاء - المغرب (-- : --) بيراميدز - مصر
‏ 21:00  beIN  نتيجة الذهاب 0-0


..................................................  .......

❖ #كوبا_أمريكا  دور المجوعات


* الإكوادور (-- : --) البرازيل 23:00  beIN  المجموعة B


* فنزويلا (-- : --) بيرو 23:00  beIN  المجموعة B





..................................................  .......

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #كأس_السودان  دور ال 16


* الشرطة أبو حمد (1 : 4) الهلال
* اوكوبام حلفا الحديدة (0 : 4) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 
* حي الوادي نيالا (1 : 0) هلال الابيض 
* الامل عطبرة (0 : 2) الاهلي الخرطوم 
* الساهر نيالا (2 : 0) الاهلي الفولة
* هلال المناقل (2 : 3) اركويت الخرطوم 

#ملحوظة : الهلال، ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، حي الوادي، الاهلي الخرطوم، الساهر، اركويت يتأهلوا الى دور ال8

..................................................  .......

❖ #بطولة_أمم_أوروبا  دور ال 16


* ويلز (0 : 4) الدانمارك
* إيطاليا (2 : 1) النمسا
‏#ملحوظة : الدانمارك و إيطاليا يتأهلان الى دور ال 8


..................................................  .......


❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  نصف النهائي


* كايزرشيفس - ج إفريقيا (0 : 0) الوداد - المغرب
* الأهلي - مصر (3 : 0) الترجي - تونس
#ملحوظة : كايزرشيفس و الاهلي يتأهلان الى النهائي

..................................................  .......




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات الامس ، بطولة كأس السودان، دور الـ16...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نادي المريخ حلفا وأكوبام يقيمان حفل وعشاء فاخر لبعثة المريخ

المكتب الإعلامي
قدم نادي أكوبام دروع تكريمية لبعثة المريخ وقد تسلم الأستاذ المحامي عمر نقد عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس بعثة إلى حلفا درع التكريم من نادي أكوبام كما تسلم الكابتن السماني الصاوي درع تكريم من نادي أكوبام.

وأقام ناديي مريخ حلفا ونادي أكوبام حفل عشاء لبعثة المريخ  المتواجدة بحلفا الجديدة، وأشتمل الحفل الذي شهد مشاركة البعثة برئاسة الأستاذ المحامي عمر نقد بعض الوصلات الغنائية، وجاء الحفل على شرف زيارة المريخ لحلفا الجديدة وخوضه مباراة دور ال"16" امام نادي أكوبام التي حسمها المريخ برباعية من الأهداف دون مقابل.

وأعلن رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى حلفا الجديدة الأستاذ المحامي عمر نقد عن تنازل المريخ عن دخله في مباراة اليوم لصالح نادي أكوبام


كسرة 

طبعاً دخل مباره الهلال وشرطة ابو حمد مليار و400 والهلال قاسمهم النص بالنص 
ابو الحديد زاتو
وبلغ دخل مبارة المريخ 5 مليار و 700










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالمستندات | “سبورتاق” يكشف تفاصيل جديدة عن أزمة شعار المنتخب.



تحصل “سبورتاق” على تفاصيل جديدة بشأن مشكلة الشعار التي واجهت منتخبنا  الوطني الأول لكرة القدم وهددت خوضه لمباراة ليبيا في ملحق كأس العرب –  فيفا بالدوحة.
وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “#سبورتاق”؛ فإن الشعار كان اهداء للمنتخب الوطني من  شركة “السالم للملابس الجاهزة” وهي الشركة المالكة لماركة “سولو سبورت”  والتي قدمت مبادرة للإتحاد السوداني لرعاية المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة  القدم واعلنت التبرع بشعار للمنتخب من أفخم الصناعات الأوروبية كهدية منها  لخوض مباراة المنتخب الليبي.
وبحسب تأكيدات مستشار التسويق والاستثمار بشركة سولو سبورت “ياسر  الشيخ”، فإن الشعار تم تصميمه بجودة عالية من ناحية “الخامة” وبكمية كبيرة  بلغت “ظ¦ظ  قميص شورت” وبقية الملحقات، وانحصر دور الشركة في وضع “اللوقو”  الخاص بالإتحاد السوداني على الصدر والشورتات.
وأكَّد “ياسر الشيخ” في حديثه لـ”سبورتاق” أن الشركة لا علاقة لها  بعملية طباعة الأسماء والأرقام وأضاف: “عملية طباعة الأسماء والأرقام بحسب  المقاسات والمواصفات الدولية تمت في الدوحة والشركة التي تبرعت بالشعار لم  تكن لها أدنى علاقة بهذه العملية بعد أن التزمت بتوفير زي من أجود  المواصفات والتي وافق عليها الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”.
 ثم أردف: الشركة التزمت كذلك؛ بتسليم الشحنة في مطار الدوحة في  المواعيد المتفق عليها مع الإتحاد السوداني وهي يوم الخميس “ظ،ظ§ يونيو” قبل  “ظ¤ظ¨ ساعة” من موعد اللقاء وكانت الشحنة بإسم شركة “بدر للطيران” ووفقاً  للطلب الذي وصل الى الشركة قبل أن يصل طلب جديد بتغيير الشحنة لإسم مولانا  “مجذوب مجذوب” وذلك بعد مشاكل تخليص الشحنة التي حدثت بالمطار.
وختم مستشار التسويق والاستثمار حديثه بالقول: لم يتم توقيع أيّ عقد  بيننا والإتحاد السوداني والشعار الذي قدمناه للمنتخب لمباراة ليبيا كان  هدية مجانية من الشركة لصقور الجديان وهو شعار تقدر تكلفته بحوالي “ظ¢ظ  ألف  دولار”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأهل الهلال وحي الوادي نيالا لربع نهائي كأس السودان
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت 


بلغ  فريق الهلال الدور ربع النهائي لمسابقة كأس السودان لكرة القدم، وذلك بعد  فوزه الكبير مساء السبت، على الشرطة ممثل مدينة أبو حمد من شمال السودان  بنتيجة (4/1).


أحرز أهداف الهلال كل من صانعي الألعاب سليم برشاوي هدفين، وعبد الرؤوف يعقوب الهدف الثالث، وأكمل المهاجم محمد عبد الرحمن الرباعية.

وأحرز هدف فريق الشرطة أبو حمد النذير داؤود.

وخاض  المدير الفني لفريق الهلال ريكاردو فورموسينيو، المباراة بلاعبين أغلبهم  من البدلاء، من ضمنهم الحارس الدولي الأوغندي جمال سالم، وقائد الفريق  ومدافعه الأيسر عبد اللطيف بويا وقلب الدفاع محمد إبراهيم وضاح، ومن  اللاعبين الجدد الظهير عمر المصري ولاعب المحور حسين النور.

وفي  مباراة أخرى جرت بستاد حليم/شداد مساء اليوم السبت، تأهل حي الوادي نيالا  لربع نهائي كأس السودان، وذلك على حساب الهلال الأبيض بعد أن فاز (1/0).

أحرز هدف حي الوادي بضربة رأسية في الشوط الثاني مهاجمه الريح علي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللجنة الثلاثية تمارس صلاحياتها مع المجلس
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ من المتوقع ان  تقوم اللجنة الثلاثية لحصر عضوية نادي المريخ بالجلوس مع مجلس ادارة نادي  المريخ اليوم وذلك من اجل حصر عضوية نادي المريخ التي تم التجديد لها والتي  لم تجدد وسيتم خلال الفترة المقبلة فتح باب سداد العضوية من اجل السماح  لاعضاء  المريخ بدخول الجمعية العمومية وممارسة حقهم القانوني قبل نشر  كشوفات العضوية واعلان جدول الانتخابات بعد الاعتراف بالنظام الاساسي لنادي  المريخ .. وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان لجنة الاتحاد العام الثلاثية  ستقوم بتسليم تقريرها للاتحاد العام باعتماد العضوية المريخية قبل فترة من  قيام الجمعية لا تتجاوز العشرين يوما حتى لا يحدث اي اختراق داخل منظومة  العمل بالمريخ ويجدر ذكره ان رئيس المريخ سوداكال كان قد اعترض على عمل  اللجنة الثلاثية وتقدم بشكوى للفيفا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قطاع المراحل السنية يثير ازمة داخل نادي المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اثار قطاع  المراحل السنية داخل نادي المريخ ازمة كبيرة وذلك بسبب اعتراض جماهير  المريخ على تعيين احد اعضاءه مؤخرا وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان العضو المنضم  حديثا للمريخ غير معروف الانتماء وتم تعيينه من اجل السيطرة على مقاليد  العمل فيه وهو من الاشخاص المقربين لرئيس نادي المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يحدد جمعيته العمومية في الحادي والعشرين من اغسطس
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تم تكليف  السيد محمد موسى الكندو برئاسة مجلس المريخ حسب قرار الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم القاضي بتجميد عضوية سوداكال وتقرر ايضا اقامة الجمعية العمومية  لنادي المريخ  في الحادي و العشرين من أغسطس القادم.

جاء ذلك عقب اجتماع طارئ عقده المجلس مساء أمس “الجمعة” ، و أمَّن الاجتماع  على تكليف محمد موسى الكندو برئاسة النادي عطفاً على تكليف علي أسد و عمر  محمد عبدالله و أحمد مختار بالمكتب التنفيذي لمجلس الإدارة ، بالإضافة إلى  تكليف خالد أحمد المصطفى و هيثم الرشيد بقيادة القطاع الرياضي و حاتم محمد  احمد ومجدي اشانتي لدائرة الكرة.
كما قرر الاجتماع فتح باب اكتساب و تجديد العضوية في الأول من يوليو المقبل  و حتى العشرين منه ، و كلف علي أسد بالشؤون المالية و شؤون العضوية ، و  مصطفى توفيق
بمنصب المدير التنفيذي و مبارك معاذ مديراً للنادي و البصري كمدير للملعب و أمَّن على تكوين مكتب إعلامي في الأيام القادمة.

و أكد الاجتماع التمسك بالرئاسة الفخرية لأحمد طه التازي و
دعوة أقطاب و رموز و محبي المريخ و كل الكيانات للم الشمل و التوحد خلف  النادي و إعادة الاستقرار و المساهمة في دفع مسيرة النادي و فريق الكرة حتى  موعد الجمعية العمومية و دعوة كل الجماهير لاكتساب و تجديد العضوية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد العام يوافق على مطلب الجمعية للمريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وافق الاتحاد  العام على مطلب جمعية المريخ بتنقيح العضوية الاخيرة والتي تم استخراجها  عبر الالكتروني وكان اعضاء جمعية المريخ قد طعنوا في العضوية ووصفوها بانها  غير قانونية وهو ما اغضب سوداكال وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان الاتحاد سيقوم  باستبعاد العضوية الالكترونية من التصويت

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اتجاه في المريخ بفتح النادي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يتجه الى فتح نادي المريخ امام  الجماهير من اجل ممارسة انشطتهم وخاصة بعد ايقاف نشاط الاعضاء بسبب الازمات  والمشاكل التي تحاصر المريخ من خلافات بين اعضاء جمعية المريخ ورئيس نادي  المريخ سوداكال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يتحدي الاتحاد العام مجددا ويرفض قراراته
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تحدي السيد  ادم سوداكال مجددا الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وقام بمخاطبة الجهات الصحية  بمنع فتح نادي المريخ وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان الاتحاد جمد تعاملات  سوداكال باسم نادي المريخ وخاطب الجهات الرسمية بوضع القرار موضع التنفيذي  وعدم التعامل مع مكاتبات باسم سوداكال الى حين التحقيق معه بسبب عدم  احترامه لقرارات الاتحاد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زمن اضافي


نصر الدين الفاضلابي 

       *حرفة صناعة الاصنام*

*عملية  إزاحة كابوس ادم سوداكال عن وسادة المريخ الطاهرة اخذت وقتا وجهودا مضنية  من أبناء القبيلة الحمراء ليس لقوة ادم سوداكال وعبقريته الادارية والسخاء  المادي والفكري ولكن لجودة صناعة دوره وعمق السيناريو الذي نفذه وقد وضعه  نفر من أبناء المريخ (سامحهم الله)، المريخاب هم الذين صنعوا ادم سوداكال  ليس بصفته وشخصه كرئيس لم يجد من ينافسه عندما طرح نفسه في آخر انتخابات  مريخية، ولكنهم وضعوا مقاسات وحجم (الصنم) الذي سيلعب الدور الذي ارتضوه  لهذا الكيان وخلقوا واقعا لا يحتمل النجاحات والناجحين من أصحاب العطاء  المادي والفكري والإداري المشهود، ادم سوداكال شخص عادي جدا ومستوى الذكاء  لديه اقل من المتوسط ولايملك خبرات التعامل مع الازمات والمطبات التي عبرها  وهو رئيس للمريخ، ولكنهم وقفوا خلفه وجملوا باسمه الباطل وصنعوا من فسيخ  اخفاقاته وفشله الإداري شربات الاستمرارية في المنصب الرفيع والكيان يزرف  الدمع وينزف الدم.
*ورغم  تلك الأعمال المحكمة والخبرة التراكمية في صناعة الأصنام والجهود  الاستثنائية في خلق واقع يحتمل الاصنام، ماكان لسوداكال ان يستمر اسبوعا  واحدا على سدة القيادة الحمراء لو لا ان رغبة صانعي الأصنام قد تطابقت مع  اللوبي الأزرق بالإتحاد وعلى رأسه كبيرهم الذي علمهم سحر كراهية المريخ  والتقليل من قدره والاضرار بمسيرته واعني به اكثر انسان على وجه الأرض  كراهية للمريخ وهو كمال شداد، ذلك التحالف اللئيم بين (صناعة) قرار إدارة  كرة القدم السودانية، و (صناعة) الاصنام بواسطة نفر من أبناء الديار  المريخية، أطال عمر افشل العهود الادارية في تاريخ المريخ العظيم، ذلك  التحالف المدمر والمعيب درجة العار لكل من شارك فيه من أبناء القبيلة  الحمراء، هو من وضعنا تحت رحمة الفشل الإداري والدمار الشامل الذي تعرض له  المريخ على مستوى المباني والمعاني، ادم سوداكال لم يكن الا ديكور وصنم  تختبئ خلفه التحالفات الليئمة لضرب استقرار وتميز وتفوق الكيان الأحمر، ادم  سوداكال كان واحدة من أدوات شن الحرب على المريخ ومحاولات إيقاف مسيرته  وتعطيل نهضته الحديثة التي انطلقت في العام ٢٠٠٣م، انتصار الارادة المريخية  لايمكن اختزالها في نسف عهد سوداكال ولكن انتصرت الارادة المريخية على  (طابور خامس) ورئيس اتحاد عام للكرة تفرغ للمريخ وتعطيل مسيرته والاضرار  به، وليس هناك ضررا اكبر من استمرار سوداكال كل تلك السنين رئيسا للمريخ.
*معركة  إزاحة سوداكال نفسها لم تنتهي بعد هناك مهمة استلام الإستاد ودار النادي  والحسابات المالية ودفاتر الشيكات وهي بحوزته وحوزة من استعان بهم لتعذيب  المريخ و المريخاب، كل خطوات الذين تم تكليفهم بإدارة شئون النادي حتى  إقامة الانتخابات يجب أن تسندها القاعدة الجماهيرية وهي صاحبة المصلحة  الحقيقية في استقرار النادي وتقدمه وتطوره وتواصل مسيرة الاجيال جيلا بعد  جيل في محراب المريخ الحميل، كنس عهد سوداكال وتطهير ديار المريخ من الفشله  مهمة جماعية ولاتقع على عاتق مجموعة الكندو وعلي اسد وحدها، كل أبناء  المريخ أمام مسؤولية تاريخية تتمثل في وضع قرارات الإتحاد موضع التنفيذ  بالديار الحمراء، وهو الجهاد الأكبر اذا اعتبرنا الانتصار على التحالف  اللئيم بين اتحاد الكرة وصناع الاصنام الجهاد الأصغر، التغيير يحتاج إلى  إرادة قوية ومثابرة وكفاح ونضال ليكون معاشا وملموسا يتنزل إلى مفاصل العمل  الإداري والفني والمالي والجماهيري وكل قطاعات العمل بالديار الحمراء.
  *وانا اتابع واعاني الأمرين من الصعوبات التي واجهتنا وكل أبناء المريخ  لازاحة كابوس ادم سوداكال تذكرت المقولة المأثورة والخالدة للشهيد الشريف  حسين الهندي وقد أطلقها من اعماقه في لحظة كان فؤاده يتمزق على وطنه  والحسرات تملأ جوانحه وهو يعايش حرفة صناعة الأصنام على مستوى العمل  التنفيذي والحزبي في السودان ليطلق مقولته الشهيرة : (لاتصنعوا الأصنام حتى  لا نفشل في تحطيمها)، ونحن في المريخ صنعوا لنا (عهد سوداكال) صنما فشلنا  خلال فترات طويلة في تحطيمه وقد اخذت منا تلك المحاولات وقتا وجهودا كنا  أحوج لها في البناء اذا كانت الأوضاع طبيعية والمريخ يدار عبر أبنائه ومن  يعشقونه متميزا ومتفوقا وقاطرة كروية تجر من خلفها العربات، علينا أن نوقف  كل محاولات صناعة الأصنام حتى لا نعاني في تحطيمها ويلازمنا الفشل.
اضافة اخيرة :
لا تصنعوا الأصنام حتى لا نفشل في تحطيمها..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ برئاسة سوداكال يشكر الشرطة لعدم تدخلها في الشأن الداخلي لنادي المريخ




يشكر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال الشرطة لرفضها تسلم خطابات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم التي دعا خلالها للتدخل في الشئون الداخلية لنادي المريخ ونشيد بدور الشرطة لتفهمها لطبيعة الأزمة الراهنة التي قد يؤدي فيها التدخل في الشأن المريخي الداخلي إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه خاصة أن هنالك واقعة من التدخلات السابقة أودت إلى إيقاف تجميد النشاط الرياضي بالبلاد.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
ولماذا لا تحترم المؤسسة ذاتها يا شداد
× نسبت بعض الصحف بالأمس تصريحا لبروف كمال حماد شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني، يشن فيه هجوما ونقدا عنيفا على رئيس المريخ المقلوع بواسطة اتحاده.
× وقال البروف فيما قال ونسب إليه ان السيد آدم سوداكال لم يحترم مؤسسة الاتحاد العام ولم يلب دعواته ولم ينفذ قراراته، وأفاض البروف في هذا وزاد.
×ونحن من هذه النقطة نتقدم بسؤال ملح ومهم لفخامة رئيس الاتحاد، وهو لماذا لم تحترم مؤسسة الاتحاد العام ذاتها وهيبتها ، قبل أن تطالب منتسبيها باحترامها؟ 
× فالقرار الذي خرج به الاتحاد العام ، لا يقبله عاقل ولا يحتفي به من به عدل وفكر، فلا يعقل أن يقبله أي شخص، لأنه بني على المزاج واللت والعجن والترضيات والجودية ، وتناسى بسوء قصد وسوء إدارة القانون والحكم القويم.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن هذا القرار المخلوط بين القانون والجودية والترضيات ، لهو أسوأ قرار يتخذه بروف كمال حامد شداد في تاريخه الرياضي الطويل، وسيكون خصما عليه وعلينا نحن الذين ننزه عن كل منقصة ومحاباة، بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×القرار الهجين الذي اتخذه الاتحاد بخصوص نادي المريخ، حاول إرضاء أعضاء الاتحاد العام، أو بحديث أدق حاول التوفيق بين ما كان يراه شداد وما تراه لجنة اللواء عامر وشلته.
×شداد ظل يردد أن سوداكال هو الرئيس الشرعي وأنه لا شرعية لجمعية عمومية تقوم بدون رضاه ومبتغاه، وبالمقابل كانت مجموعة اللواء عامر تؤكد قانونية الجمعية العمومية وأنها ستقننها بالغالبية من داخل اجتماع الاتحاد العام.
× ولكن يبدو أن القوم ومن خلال تأثيرات الانتخابات المقبلة، حاولوا أن يتوصلوا لقرار يحفظ لكل جهة حقها وكرامتها وكبريائها أمام ذواتهم، ولكن لا هم لهم بما سيتعرض له النادي من ضرر وتفرقة واضطراب أبدا أبدا.
×نحن بكل تأكيد لا يهمنا أي شخص علا أو قصر، ولا يهمنا وجود سوداكال ولا زوال أسد والكندو، ولكن يهمنا جدا استقرار المريخ وعدم الاستخفاف به وبشعبه، وهذا ما نراه يحدث الآن من الاتحاد العام المؤسسة المسئولة الأولى عن تسير النشاط ، والمطلوب منها أن تحترم أنديتها ومنسوبيها ، ومن ثم يتم احترامها كمؤسسة محترمة وحاكمة يا بروف شداد.
×لا أعرف سببا واحدا يجعل بروف شداد ينكسر ويرضخ لتحديات اللواء عامر ورفاقه ويقبل بمثل هذا العمل القبيح الشين، فكان الأولى بشداد أن يقبل بمخرجات الجمعية العمومية ويعتبر كل ما قاله آنفا خطأ مردودا.
×أو كان يصر ويثبت عند قوله الأول بان سوداكال هو الرجل الشرعي وأن ما كان من الجمعية العمومية ومخرجاتها في مهب الريح، كل هذا كان يمكن أن يكون به شيء من حق وموقف، ولكن أن يتم خلط لحمه بدمه ويصرون بعد هذا على الكافة الامتثال، لهو أمر لا يليق بمؤسسة محترمة وتريد أن يتم احترامها.
×خلاصة القول هو،أننا نرى أنه ليس من حق الاتحاد العام وبنص نظامه الأساس واللوائح والنظم الدولية أن يقوم الاتحاد الوطني بعزل الرئيس وتنصيب غيره، ولا نرى انه سيجد دعما من المؤسسات الدولية ، لأجل ذلك نقول، الاتحاد طمبجها.
ذهبيــــــــــــــات 
× عاد المريخ من حلفا بعد أن حقق نصرا متوقعا على بطل حلفا برباعية.
× وعندما يزور الزعيم الولايات والمناطق خارج الخرطوم يبقى ذلك حدثا وعيدا.
×وتابع الكافة عظمة الاحتفاء والاهتمام الذي ناله الزعيم في شرق البلاد.
×وحققت المباراة دخلا وفيرا وغير مسبوقا حتى بالعاصمة، ومع ذلك تنازل المريخ عن نصيبه لمضيفة، هيبة يا المريخ.
×وكما قلنا أن زيارة الزعيم تجد الاهتمام والمراقبة في الولايات ، وبالمقابل يتوجب على المريخ الظهور اللائق في كل شيء.
× رفضت الصفوة قاطبة تلك الصورة المتداولة لورقة كشف اللاعبين للمباراة.
× هذه الصورة تكررت كثيرا ويبدو أنها عادة وتقليد يتبعه كل من يوكل له الأمر بالنادي الكبير.
× قبلا رأيناها من أيمن عدار في مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر الشهيرة.
×اجتمع مجلس الضرار بقيادة الكندو وأسد وقرروا وقرروا، ونسألهم كيف السبيل للتنفيذ؟
× ونسألهم أيضا لماذا لم تجتمعوا بدار النادي أو المكتب التنفيذي وهربتوا للفنادق؟
× ونسألهم من سيقوم بالدفع وتصريف الشئون المالية حتى قيام الجمعية العمومية إن قامت أصلا؟
× لا يصح إلا الصحيح فما حدث من حل للقضية لم يرض غير الثنائي المتمرد.
× أي مريخي يتمنى حل هذا لقضية ولكن قطعا ليس بهذا الشكل الكريه والعبيط.
× هذا القرار لا يشبه قدرات وخبرات وشخصية بروف شداد، ولكن هذه هي الدنيا.
الذهبيــــــة الأخيـــــرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، يجب على المؤسسات أن تتحرى العدل والمساواة بين منسوبيها،  ليتم احترامها وتنفيذ قرارها.














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في حوار لقوون مع والد هاني مختار - الذي أكد ( أنا و مالي و ولدي تحت تصرف السودان) و إبني لم يتسلم إخطار من الإتحاد لضمه للمنتخب







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
الدوري الرديف بالمملكة وإستراتيجيات شداد




â–،  نتّفق أولاً كمبدأ على أن الإمكانيات المتاحة بدولة مثل المملكة العربية السعودية لا تقارن على الإطلاق بالإمكانيات الموجودة بالسودان سواء على صعيد التخطيط، البنى التحتية، أو حتى المدارس السنّية ومعدّل الإهتمام بفئات الشباب.

â–،  في السودان (الموهبة) موجودة بتكوينها الجسماني الملائم لممارسة رياضة مثل كرة القدم ولكنها تفتقر للتدرّج السليم والرعاية منذ الصغر حيث يجد اللاعب الناشئ نفسه بلا تدريب علمي أو تأهيل كروي مرتكز على عمل أكاديمي مقنن.

â–،  في السعودية يجد الناشئ نفسه منتظماً في منافسات سنية على مستوى الممكلة بمختلف مراحلها ولأن تلك المراحل هى أساس تطوّر كرة القدم في أي دولة في العالم فتجد كبريات الأندية تمنح تلك الفئات العمرية إهتماماً متعاظماً بإنتداب خبراء في مجال تطوير فرق المراحل السنية.

â–،  بصرف النظر عن الإمكانيات هنا وهناك إلا أن (مشروع رعاية المواهب) في حد ذاته ليس أمراً صعباً ولا مستحيلاً خصوصاً من قبل أندية تنفق المليارات لكسب توقيع لاعب تجاوز عقده الثالث بسنوات رغم أن ذات (المليارات) يمكن أن توجّه لقطاع الشباب ورعايته وتأهيله.

â–،  للأسف الشديد هناك مبدأ سائد حتى على مستوى الأسر السودانية بأن (التعليم) وممارسة (كرة القدم) يعتبران خطّين متوازيين ويجب أن لا يلتقيا على الإطلاق إما أن تسك (التعليم) أو تسك (الكورة).

â–،  وهو ما أسس لثقافة فكرية ضحلة للغاية وهى أن لاعب كرة القدم لا بد أن يكون (جاهلاً) وفشل أكاديمياً ووجد ضالته في ممارسة كرة القدم.

â–،  مع العلم أن عظماء لاعبي كرة القدم في العالم يحملون مؤهّلات أكاديمية يشار لها بالبنان.

â–،  المدافع الإيطالي (كيليني) دبلوم إقتصاد من جامعة تورينو وماجستير إدارة أعمال، البلجيكي لوكاكو (دبلوم سياحة وعلاقات عامة) وإجادة تامة (لخمس لغات) الإنجليزية، الفرنسية، الإسبانية، الهولندية والبرتغالية.

â–،  حتى على مستوى اللاعبين الوطنيين هناك عدد كبير من النجوم الذي حازوا على مؤهلات أكاديمية مثل زيكو وخالد أحمد المصطفى ومحمد موسى وهيثم مصطفى وحمد كمال والتش ووجدي عوض والسادة. 

â–،  لفت نظري قرار الإتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم والقاضي بإطلاق نسخة الدوري الرديف للعام 2022-2023 والذي ستلعب مبارياته في اليوم التالي للمباراة الرسمية لبطولة الدوري السعودي الممتاز.

â–،  التوصية جاءت من المدير الفني للإتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم الروماني (لوبيسكو) والذي حدد هدفين رئيسيين لتنظيم المنافسة المذكورة الأول (تمكين اللاعبين الصاعدين من فئة الشباب لخوض عدد أكبر من المباريات)، والثاني (مشاركة لاعبي الفريق الأول غير الأساسيين وزيادة دقائق مشاركتهم خلال الموسم).

â–،  إستراتيجية واضحة وصريحة وأهداف محددة وبالتأكيد ستخضع التجربة إلى التقييم والدراسة.

â–،  أما في السودان فلم تثمر إستراتيجية الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بإلزام الأندية بمشاركة لاعبين تحت سن 20 وآخر تحت 23 طوال زمن المباراة رغم أن الهدف الذي حدده الإتحاد وقتها كان (لتكوين منتخبي تحت 20 وتحت 23).

â–،  لم تثمر لأن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (اعتذر) عن المشاركة في ثلاث منافسات منها منافستين للمراحل السنية الأولى (كأس العرب تحت 20 بمصر) والثانية (سيكافا تحت 23 بإثيوبيا) والثالثة بطولة كوسافا بجنوب إفريقيا والتي كان يمكن أن يشارك فيها منتخب يضم خليط من الشباب والأولمبي.

â–،  حتى قرار إلزام الأندية بإشراك لاعب تحت 20 ولاعب تحت 23 يعتبر معيباً لأنك تتحدّث عن مشاركة (16 لاعب تحت 20) و (16 لاعب تحت 23) مع أنديتهم الستة عشر طوال زمن المباراة في بطولة الممتاز.

â–،  ومن الممكن جداً أن تكون خانات اللاعبين الستة عشر مكررة فالمريخ كمثال يشرك الجزولي نوح تحت (20) في خط المقدمة ويستبدله بعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن في ذات المركز.

â–،  فحصيلة القرار الدكتاتوري المذكور وبعد مرور (20 جولة) من بطولة الممتاز هو (الفشل في تكوين منتخبي تحت 20 وتحت 23) لأنه إعتمد على (التعنّت والدكتاتورية) وليس الدراسة الإستراتيجية.

â–،  لذلك سنظل محلّك سر في كل ما يخص كرة القدم السودانية طالما أن التعامل مع الأهداف والطموحات يتم بمبدأ دكتاتوري ضعيف الحجّة هش المنطق.

â–،  إحتفلت حلفا الجديدة بزيارة المريخ أيما إحتفال وهى تملأ مدرجات إستاد حلفا الذي إحتضن مواجهة المريخ وأكوبام في دور الستة عشر من بطولة كأس السودان والتي كسبها المريخ برباعية نظيفة.

â–،  إمتلأ الإستاد عن بكرة أبيه وازدانت جنباته بالأعلام الحمراء والبرتقالية (ألوان أكوبام) وعانق عشّاق الأحمر بكسلا محبوبهم بعد أن جاؤوا بخمسة باصات.

â–،  مباراة لها إعتبارات إجتماعية ووجدانية أكثر من كونها تنافسية.

â–،  كايزر شيفس يتأهل إلى نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا لأول مرة في تاريخه عقب إقاءه للوداد المغربي والدنمارك تبلغ الدور ربع النهائي بإكتساحها لويلز.

â–،   هولندا والتشيك مواجهة تصب في إتجاه الطواحين، وخوف البرتغال من بلجيكا سيقصيها بهزيمة تاريخية.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده  :: حلفا الجديدة دي مافيها كورونا ولا شنو.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعلنت عن عقد مؤتمر صحفي بالثلاثاء



*لجنة المنتخبات تجتمع بالجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأول وتناقش عدد من الملفات*

عقدت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، اجتماعا مساء السبت 26 يونيو 2021م، بمنزل الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس اللجنة في منزله بحضور الاستاذ اسماعيل رحمة نائب رئيس لجنة المنتخبات، مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول، عبر المستر هوبيرت فيلود المدير الفني للمنتخب، والكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب العام، والاستاذ خزيمة فريد المترجم، بحضور لجنة إعلام المنتخبات الوطنية ممثلة في الاستاذ معتصم محمود نائب رئيس اللجنة، والاستاذ عصام طمل منسق إعلام المنتخبات الوطنية بالانابة، وناقش الاجتماع الذي استمر لثلاث ساعات عدد من الملفات المهمة، بدأت بتقرير رحلة قطر الأخيرة التي تأهل من خلالها المنتخب إلى نهائيات كأس العرب فيفا على حساب المنتخب الليبي، وكذلك خارطة الاعداد للمواجهات المقبلة التي تبدأ من دور المجموعات بتصفيات كأس العالم في قطر 2022م، والتي يواجه خلالها صقور الجديان؛ منتخبا المغرب وغينيا بيساو في سبتمبر المقبل، زائدا التنسيق الداخلي في عمل المنتخب الأول بما تتطلبه المرحلة من عدة مناحي بينها الزي والمعدات والخطة الاعلامية..
 خلال الاجتماع تم التأمين على عقد مؤتمر صحفي يوم الثلاثاء 29 يونيو 2021م، في قاعة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمباني الاتحاد في الخرطوم 2، عند الساعة الواحدة ظهرا، وذلك لشرح المخرجات، وكافة التفاصيل الخاصة بالمرحلتين السابقة، والقادمة في أروقة المنتخب الأول، وكذلك تم تقييم الأداء والاخذ بعدد من التوصيات للتجويد، و اجاز الاجتماع الخطة الاعلامية للمنتخبات بصفة عامة والمنتخب الوطني الأول بشكل خاص..
الدكتور حسن برقو أجرى اتصالا من داخل الاجتماع بالمهندس الفاتح باني نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد - رئيس لجنة المسابقات - للاطلاع المبدئي على الخارطة الزمنية لتحصيرات المنتخب من تجمعات ومعسكرات، وتحدد عقد اجتماع عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الاحد 27 يونيو 2021م، في مكاتب الاتحاد للتأمين على البرنامج الكامل مابين لجنة المسابقات، والمنتخبات، والجهاز الفني، قبل عرض البرنامج على اجتماع المكتب التنفيذي الذي سينعقد عن الساعة الثانية من ظهر ذات اليوم لاجازته..
وأشاد الدكتور حسن برقو بالجهود المبذولة اداريا وفنيا، وإعلاميا، وتم تناول القصور في بعض الحلقات، من اجل تفاديها مستقبلا، وثمن رئيس اللجنة العمل الكبير من المجموعة الذي ظل يثمر الانتصار تلو الآخر، ماقاد للترقي إلى نهائي الامم الافريقية والعرب فيفا لحاقا بالتأهل إلى دور المجموعات في تصفيات كأس العالم بقطر 2022م ..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ برئاسة سوداكال يطعن ضد قرارات الإتحاد لدي المحكمة الإدارية




تقدم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال بطعن إداري ضد قرارات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتاريخ يومي 13و14 يونيو 2021م للمحكمة الإدارية، وقدم محامي النادي الطعن لإنتظار الفصل فيه.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جانب من إستقبال نادي الشعب بمدينة الشواك لتناول وجبة الإفطار بسد عطبرة وسيتيت ومن ثم العودة إلى الخرطوم







*

----------

